

FANN.js – Fast Artificial Neural Network Compiled with Emscripten - louisstow
https://github.com/louisstow/fann.js/

======
megalodon
If you haven't already, check out Synaptic [1] by Juan Cazala. I use it in
many of my ML projects and it contains a lot of useful examples and
documentation. I recommend you take a look at the source as well, which is
easy enough to understand.

[1] [https://github.com/cazala/synaptic](https://github.com/cazala/synaptic)

------
mattlutze
Those of you HNers working with or studying artificial neural networks (or
armchair enthusiasts), is there any research you've seen recently that had you
particularly excited?

~~~
nl
Jason Weston (Facebook) etc's work on Memory Nets[1]

Anything to do with transfer learning (the 2013 _Zero-Shot Learning Through
Cross-Modal Transfer_ [2] paper is a good place to start)

The increasing amount of demos around using NNs to _generate_ "things" that
look kinda-almost "intelligent". I can't point at a paper, but Andrej Karpathy
demo of generating Shakespere-like writing, "Wikipedia" pages and "C" code in
_The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Recurrent Neural Networks_ [3] is the kind
of thing I'm talking about.

The beginnings of work around goal-seeking. The (now Google) DeepMind Atari
demo[4] and Marl/O[5]

Finally, the work being done on making this stuff usable by programmers (Torch
etc).

[1] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.3916](http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.3916)

[2] [http://arxiv.org/pdf/1301.3666.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1301.3666.pdf)

[3] [http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/)

[4]
[https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf](https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf)

[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44)

------
bottled_poe
I can't see how the 'fast' claim is quantified.

~~~
the8472
Browsers don't support WebCL yet and their asm.js is single-threaded. And
their auto-vectorization abilities also might be questionable. I don't see how
it could possibly compete with things NNs running on a GPU.

"Fast" might simply refer to efficient algorithms implemented in C?

~~~
thomasfoster96
Browsers will probably never support WebCL.

~~~
ericjang
Why do you think so?

~~~
thomasfoster96
The WebCL spec has been finished for well over a year now, and was fairly
stable for a while before that, yet no browsers have implemented it. Mozilla
has publicly stated they aren't interested and are going with WebGL 2.0
instead.

------
SchizoDuckie
Allright, now somebody please hook this into a game of 2048 and let the
machines show us how it' s done.

~~~
megalodon
Already done: [http://ov3y.github.io/2048-AI/](http://ov3y.github.io/2048-AI/)

~~~
SchizoDuckie
That's just an algorithm, a far stretch from a neural net playing 2048.

It has been done though:
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neural+net+2048](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neural+net+2048)

Still, it would be awesome to see a JS neural net playing a JS game

------
z3t4
Some more tutorials would be nice. I tried to learn it addition, but that
failed miserable.

------
olivierkaisin
This should be published on npm

